# Solved: Wireless Internet keeps cutting out (Router).



## TopHatNTails (Nov 4, 2008)

My Internet connection cuts out, only to switch itself back on again after about three minutes. For some reason, during the day my connection's pretty much fine - it has the occasional hiccup, but I can cope with that - only to cut out every few minutes after about six o'clock.

It's not the connection with my router - the signal strength is excellent, and I can connect to my router, just not to the Internet (as displayed here). Running Windows Diagnostics brings up this:

_"There may be a problem with your DNS configuration.

Windows failed to find the well known host "www.microsoft.com" using DNS. The server may be down."_

I use an Acer Aspire laptop with *Vista Home Premium* installed (although the connection also cuts out on the main computer, which is *XP*). My service provider is *Tiscali*, and the router is an *Atheros AR5007EG*. Both the desktop computer and my laptop can be connected to the Internet simultaneously.

I've tried going to Properties > Power management on the router, and unchecking "allow the computer to turn off device", but that didn't work. I've also tried defragging, but that didn't work either.

Also, I'm a Brit, in case that affects any channels/ISP suggestions.

It might be my provider, I guess, but I just wanted to check that there was nothing I could do before I ring up Tiscali and demand to know what they're doing to my connection, only to be dreadfully embarrassed when they tell me that it's my own stupid fault.

And I'm not really a computer-idiot, but I doubt I'm as tech-savvy as people who hang about on computer forums, so I apologise in advance if I seem a bit dense about all this.

Also, I apologise for the fact that this is quite a frequently asked question, but there's only so much unsuccessful Googling and forum-browsing one can take before being driven to throwing the computer out of the window, and I don't think that'd solve my problem.

My full IP config details:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Cyril_II
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-D9-24-19-FD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e1b4:5743:6428:93f%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.50(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
0.0.0.0
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:d5c7:a2ca:2c3f:a59a:b0bc:9aa7(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c3f:a59a:b0bc:9aa7%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{948113C5-218D-4309-9831-82A22F202
6E1}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If I understood you correctly you have multiple computers that remain connected to the router but lose internet access.

Have you determined whether this is an ISP, modem or router problem? Maybe there are LEDs on the modem and router that indicated what is happening? Have you tried with a computer connected directly to the modem?


----------



## TopHatNTails (Nov 4, 2008)

You understood correctly. Sorry if I didn't make that clear enough, *heh*.

Uh, no, I haven't determined that. I told you I was bad at this .

On the router, PWR, WLAN, ADSL and LAN4 are lit up, with WLAN constantly flashing, and - from what I can tell - ADSL flashing when the connection fails. 

And with the computer connected to the modem... well, yeah, I think that works. But there is a chance that I was just having a good night or something when I tried it.

I really hope this means something to someone, because this is waaaay over my head.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not having the problem when connected directly to the modem implies a router problem. Sometimes these are fixed by upgrading the firmware (if available) and then reset to factory defaults settings and reconfigure.

But the problem depending on the time of day points towards an ISP problem or with the phone line (I'm assuming this is DSL).


----------



## TopHatNTails (Nov 4, 2008)

Uhm, okay. I'll try again with the modem, and see if that works. And THEN I can make my indignant phone call to Tiscali. Whee!

I guess this is pretty much solved. Or as much as it can be, anyways... thanks for you help, TerryNet.


----------

